# Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser



## Lichtbringer (12. Mai 2011)

Hello @ all,

ich bin seit kurzem auf dieser Seite angemeldet und möchte nicht nur die Moderatoren "lobpudeln" sondern mich auch bei Stephan und __ Moderlieschen von herzen bedanken.
Warum? werden die sich jetzt fragen,
und vorallem,
Wer ist der Typ?!?
Zu Recht!! 
Dank der Einführung in diese Website, und dem Hinweis auf´s Archiv, habe ich noch nicht eine meiner vielen Fragen stellen müssen. Ich als völlig überforderter Laie zum Thema Garten bzw. Gartenteich habe mich aber auch nicht getraut andere Beiträge zu kommentieren.
Pflege momentan den Garten meines verstorbenen Großvaters. Als ich Anfang des Jahres die Verantwortung für diesen einst so prächtigen Garten übernahm, wusste ich nicht einmal was Blumenzwiebeln oder Stauden sind!!!
Wie es um lebende Tiere steht muss ich wohl nicht vertiefen.
Der Teich (ca. 6000 l ) war eher ein Tümpel in dem kein Leben zu erkennen war.
Jetzt gerade komme ich rein, nachdem ich 10 kleine Goldfische, 2 __ Frösche, eine Muschel und 4 Posthornschnecken gezählt habe. 
Und zwar in einem Teich mit schöner Flachzone und erkennbaren Pflanzenkörben in der tiefen Zone!! Ferner beobachte ich (tagsüber) __ Libellen, __ Wasserläufer und andere Insekten die auf ein gesundes Ökosystem schliessen lassen!
Habe mich gerade so gut gefühlt wie schon lange nicht mehr und danke euch für diese tolle Seite und euren hilfreichen Beiträgen!!!!!!
Dieses neue Hobby werde ich nicht aus der Hand geben...
naja, vielleicht mal meinem Enkel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Also, auf dann und DANKE 


Lichtbringer



]


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vielen Dank!*

Hallo Lichtbringer,

Dir ist also irgendwie ein Licht aufgegangen... das finde ich schön. 

Lass uns an Deinem neuen Lichtpunkt teilhaben....
Zeig uns ein paar Fotos von Deinem neuen Hobby.

Die Leute hier sind gierig nach Bildern...egal ob neuer Teich oder urige Tümpel... 

Viel Spaß weiterhin in diesem Forum.


----------



## PeterBoden (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vielen Dank!*



Lichtbringer schrieb:


> Hello @ all,
> 
> Pflege momentan den Garten meines verstorbenen Großvaters. Als ich Anfang des Jahres die Verantwortung für diesen einst so prächtigen Garten übernahm, wusste ich nicht einmal was Blumenzwiebeln oder Stauden sind!!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Lichtbringer,

du erinnerst mich an mich selber, genau so war es vor 16 Jahren.

Bleib da dran, an deinem Erbe, in aller Ruhe, mit aller Konsequenz, ich selber habe es noch nie bereut.

Mit Bildern hier im Forum erreichst du mehr als mit mehreren A4 Seiten Text, die Teich-Cracks werden dir Ratschläge ohne Ende geben können. Darüber hinaus findest du hier bei den Fachbeiträgen Informationen in Hülle und Fülle, in diesem Forum steckt mehr als man glauben könnte.


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vielen Dank!*

Na, das freut mich zu lesen!

Und: :willkommen im Forum!


----------



## Lichtbringer (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vielen Dank!*

Hallo Andreas, Peter und Echinopsis!!

In den letzten Tagen habe ich mich oft geärgert, dass ich keine digitale Kamera besitzte.
Es wäre schön gewesen die Fortschritte des Gartens zu  fotodokumentieren.
Bekomme jedoch bald eine ganz nette Kamera ( so sagte man mir! ) und werde fleissig fotografieren.

Die nette Art und "herzlichkeit" eurer seits find ich super! 

Auf dann...

Frank


----------



## Lichtbringer (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vielen Dank!*



Lichtbringer schrieb:


> ....
> Jetzt gerade komme ich rein, nachdem ich 10 kleine Goldfische, 2 __ Frösche, eine Muschel und 4 Posthornschnecken gezählt habe.
> Und zwar in einem Teich mit schöner Flachzone und erkennbaren Pflanzenkörben in der tiefen Zone!! Ferner beobachte ich (tagsüber) __ Libellen, __ Wasserläufer und andere Insekten die auf ein gesundes Ökosystem schliessen lassen...





Hallo zusammen, 

wie es aussieht habe ich mich in meiner Euphorie zu früh gefreut!!
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass __ Reiher sich ganz genau so 
über klares Wasser im Gartenteich freuen wie wir. Diese Ehrfahrung kostete mich sechs Goldfische!! 
Dann, zwei Tage später probierte ich den Streifentester aus den mein Dad mir geschenkt hat.
Und siehe da: -Gesamt- & Karbonhärte zu hoch
                     -Nitrat viel zu hoch
                     -Nitrit im Wasser
                     -pH Wert 8,5

Da dacht ich so bei mir: Zeit jemanden ins Boot zu holen der diesen verpfuschten Test korrigiert. 
Mit der Wasserprobe bei Zajack angekommen und einige Fragen später meinte der nette Mensch, ich sollte mal nach Hause fahren und schnell einen Teichbesitzer in der  Nachbarschaft finden der meine Fische für unbestimmte Zeit aufnimmt.
Also, falls jemand genau wie ich denkt, mit ein paar o2 Pflanzen, Posthornschnecken und einer netten Schwimmpflanze plus Druckfiltersystem sei die Welt in Ordnung, 
nein! Denn Ammoniak und Phosphate gehören nicht ins Teichwasser!!
Heute habe ich ( da das Wasser & Substrat eh grad draussen waren ) begonnen meinem Teich ein neues Gesicht zu geben. Dafür habe ich mir extra eine Kamara besorgt. Vielleicht kann mir der ein oder andere ja mal ein feedback geben wenn die Bilder online sind. 
Auf dann...., 
Lichtbringer


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Lichtbringer,

ich hab Dich mal aus der Plauderecke rausgeholt, denn da werden die wenigsten lesen, die Dir vielleicht helfen können.

Also genaue Wasserwerte wären interessant und Fotos!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Frank,


> ich bin seit kurzem auf dieser Seite angemeldet und möchte nicht nur die Moderatoren "lobpudeln" sondern mich auch bei Stephan und __ Moderlieschen von herzen bedanken.


Erstmal vielen Dank für das Lob und noch nachträglich
:willkommen
bin schon auf Fotos gespannt - und natürlich helfen wir Dir wo´s geht.
Schön dass Du zu einem neuen Hobby gefunden hast, das Dich wahrscheinlich nicht
mehr loslassen wird 
Liebe Grüße und weiterhin viel Spaß
von Markus


----------



## pema (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Lichtbringer,
also, ich bin sicher kein 'alter Hase', aber deine erste Beschreibung des Teiches deines Opas war wirklich schön.
Du schienst ein kleines Idyll gefunden zu haben. 
Goldfische, Insekten, kein Wort von den bösen Algen....und nur weil du einen Streifentest gemacht hast, ist plötzlich alles ein Problemfall?
Warum, frag ich mich. Wenn doch alles wächst und gedeiht, was kümmern mich dann die Werte von JBL oder ä. !
petra


----------



## Lichtbringer (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Hallo ihr lieben,
ersteinmal, danke Christina.
Ich habe gerstern Nacht auch versucht meinen Beitrag zu verschieben und es nicht hinbekommen.
Um diese Zeit war ich jedoch zu faul um die vorgehensweise nachzulesen,
Ich sage sorry und einmal mehr danke.
Yeah Petra,
ich bin nach dem test halt in eine riesen Zoohandlung gegangen und habe einen genaueren Test machen lassen. In dem wurde dann unter anderem Ammoniak nachgewiesen und der Mann der den Test gemacht hat wurde ganz hektisch und hat mir befohlen ( nicht geraten!! ) die Fiche raus zu holen und das Wasser zu wechseln. 
Heute habe ich den neuen Teich bis zur Flachzone mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt. Sofort hat sich Schaum gebildet und ich schaue auf eine braune Brühe.
Schön das Dir mein Beitrag gefallen hat, ich bin immernoch ganz aufgeregt wenn ich mich hier in der Profi-Liga zu Wort melde!!
Nun,  what ever!
Sonntag Abend stelle ich die Bilder rein und bis dahin halte ich mich lieber fern von dem Teich.
Das hätte die Wassernuss auch besser getan! Sie musste ich Heute als "siebtes" Opfer beklagen!
Also Ihr lieben, bis Sonntag.
Verzweifelte Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Frank,

hab ich gerne gemacht, dafür sind wir ja da! Nur hilft Dir das leider noch nicht weiter.

Kannst Du vielleicht mal die Wasserwerte einstellen.


----------



## Lichtbringer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Hey Christine,
hier die aktuellen Wasserwerte und die euch allen versprochenen Bilder.

GH                    :9
KH                    :7
pH                    :7,6
NH4 Ammonium:0,6 
Nitit                   : )1,0
Nitrat                 : 10
Phosphat           :1,6

So erstmal ein Foto von dem (Garten-)Teich ungefähr zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich anfing mich darum zu kümmern.
Weitere fotos zeigen den Miniumbau bis Heute.
Ich hoffe auf Rat bezüglich meiner Wasserwerte und auf Tipps zur Randgestaltung         (Saugsperre) und Sumpfzone. Diese soll da entstehen wo der weisse Eimer steht!
Im voraus vielen Dank
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Lichtbringer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

NUN!!!

Bilder gibt´s wohl erst beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## Doc (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Bilder dürfen nicht zu groß sein ... mach die (z.B. mit Paint oder Irfanview) erst kleiner ... dann klappts


----------



## Lichtbringer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Ich werd verrückt, jetzt könnt es klappen!! 
DANKE


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*



Lichtbringer schrieb:


> GH                    :9
> KH                    :7
> pH                    :7,6
> NH4 Ammonium:0,6
> ...



Hallo Frank,

die Wasserwerte sind nicht so prickelnd - hattest Du das Wasser komplett getauscht? Und was hast Du nachgefüllt?

Wichtiger Lesestoff für Dich:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14500
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/24
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16717


----------



## Lichtbringer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Christine,
zu erst habe ich den Streifentest gemacht, nur so eigentlich, weil ich ihn halt hatte.
Darauf konnte ich ablesen das der pH zu hoch war und die Gesamt- Karbonathärte ebenfals zu hoch waren.
Außerdem war Nitrit pos.
Da habe ich ein bischen "weiches" Regenwasser eingefüllt, aus einer unserer Tonnen. Ca. 70 Liter.
Könnte das der Grund sein? Verseuchtes Regenwasser?
Einige Tage später ein weiterer Test & die Werte waren unverändert hoch. Dann kam der JBL Test...


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Frank,

eigentlich ist 70 Liter ja nicht die Welt. Halt doch mal so einen Streifen in die Regentonne...

Hast Du noch anderes Wasser zur Verfügung?

Andererseits - wie lange ist der Teich jetzt eigentlich neu befüllt? Und die Bepflanzung auf den Fotos ist ja auch nicht sooo üppig.


----------



## Lichtbringer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Hey Christine,
ersteimal nochmal danke das Du Dir soviel Mühe machst!!
Im Moment habe ich leider keine Streifen mehr, es wahren nur zwei in der Packung. 
Ich habe den Teich vor 4 Tagen ganz aufgefüllt, mit Leitungswasser. 3 Tage zuvor habe ich die Tiefe Zone befüllt ebenfalls mit LW.
Die "Bepflanzung!", schön das Du es so nennst. Meine Seerosen wachsen nicht mehr, sondern schrumpfen seit ca. zwei Wochen. abgestorben sind auch zwei neu gekaufte Tannenwedel (die sich an der spitze irgendwie schwarz verfärbt haben), eine Wasserhyazinthe, eine Wassernuss und soger die __ Wasserpest liegt auf Grund und ich fürchte da bleibt sie auch wenn ich sie nicht berge.
Ich schütte den Teich wohl besser zu was?!?


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Frank,

ich hab da noch ein wenig Verständnisschwierigkeiten:

Die Seerose schrumpft seit 2 Wochen...

aber Du hast erst vor vier Tagen angefangen, den Teich mit Leitungswasser zu befüllen....

Also war die Seerose vorher in anderem Wasser? Die anderen Pflanzen auch? 

Die Wasserwerte sind aber von dem neuen Leitungswasser? Und der Wassertest von Zajac war auch schon das neue Wasser?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Frank,
ich komme momentan auch nicht ganz mit, mit Deiner Teichgeschichte.
Hast Du den Teich umgebaut und komplett neu befüllt, ab Foto 2 schaut der Teich größer aus und das Wasser ist anders gefärbt?
Bitte korregiere mich wenn ich falsch liege.
Bei __ Wasserpest ist es ganz normal, dass diese zum Teichboden sinkt, da brauchst Du
Dir keine Gedanken machen.
LG Markus


----------



## pema (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Lichtbringer,
verstehen tue ich deine Geschichte auch nicht mehr, aber ich stelle mir mal vor:
Teich von Opa geerbt.
Einmal das volle Programm: Neuanlage, Fische rein, Pflanzen rein.
Korrigier mich bitte.
__ Reiher kamen, haben Fische gefressen. Streifentest gemacht. Werte nicht o.k..Alles ein Problem.
So habe ich es jetzt verstanden. 
petra


----------



## Lichtbringer (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Ihr lieben,
zu meiner Verteidigung möchte ich sagen, dieses Forum hat mich sehr überrascht.
Hätte ich mit so viel ernstgemeinter und schneller Hilfe gerechnet wäre ich wohl ein bischen strukturierter vorgegeangen.
Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht der Abläufe: (Ich sollte noch erwähnen das es sich hier im Moment leider um ein "No-Budget" Projekt handelt! Also nicht low sondern no!!)
-erster Teichkontakt Anfang, Mitte März (Foto)
-Einsetzten von Tannenwedel und Wasserhyazinthe
-Pontec Druckfilter aus dem Keller geholt, sauber gemacht, mit Starterbakterien(könnten schon alt gewesen   sein) versehen und Instaliert
-Fast den Koi getötet
-Rausgefunden das es __ Pflanzenfresser sind und Gnade walten lassen
-Sumpfgras gepflazt, Wassernuss eingesetzt und __ Wasserpest 
Dann, drei Wochen später war das Wasser erstaunlicherweise schon so klar das ich die Flachzone bis zum Grund erkennen konnte. Die habe ich mit grossen Steinen abgegrenzt und mit Sand augefüllt. Meine Fische haben darin eine gute Versteckmöglichkeit gesehen und waren auf einmal sehr aktiv.
So kam es zu meinem Beitrag anfang Mai.Von dieser Phase kommen auch noch Fotos.
Ca zwei Wochen später machte ich den Streifentest und das Unheil nahm seinen Lauf. 
-Ca 70 Liter Regenwasser eingefüllt
-Zweiter ST,dann JBL Test
-Fische, Pflanzen,Sand und WAsser raus
-Teichform ein wenig verändert, mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt
-Bischen Wasseraufbereiter dazugetan
-Die Pflanzen die mir geblieben sind eingepflanzt
-:beten
-Warten das es endlich Lohn gibt um alles zu bepflanzen
So ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen!!!  
Gruss Frank


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Frank,
was soll ich schreiben?
Erstmal bin ich masslos enttäuscht, hab mir gerade Deinen ersten Bericht nochmals 
durchgelesen - der liest sich wie von jemanden geschrieben, der soeben die Natur
entdeckt hat und sich nichts schöneres mehr vorstellen kann. Dies will ich Dir ja nicht
mal abstreiten. 
Wenn man dann den letzten Bericht liest, der so hoffe ich nun ehrlich ist dann wird einem
schon einiges klar.
Was auf alle Fälle ein absolutes no go für mich sind, sind Lügereiein oder Verarsche.
Auch wir nehmen uns die Zeit hier um anderen zu helfen.
Während dieser Zeit könnte ich genausogut mich an meinen Teich legen und einen
gut funktionierenden Teich beobachten und mich übers  Pflanzenwachstum und Teichleben freuen.
Aber ok - in der Hoffnung - dass dies nun die Wahrheit ist - schreib ich Dir nochmals 
ein paar Zeilen.
1. das war kein Miniumbau wie von Dir irgendwann dann beschrieben sondern ein Teichneubau. 
mein Tip - lass der Natur freien Lauf - Hände weg von Wasseraufbereitern oder anderen
Chemikalien.
Du hast ja jetzt keine Fische drin ? oder 
ich würde nochmals neu befüllen - egal ob Regenwasser oder Leitungswasser.
Bepflanze reichlich mit Unterwasserpflanzen - es gibt auch günstige Pflanzen oder ab und an auch geschenkte  horch dich einfach mal im Bekanntenkreis oder bei Nachbarn mit Teich um.
Warte dann in aller Ruhe die Algenblüte ab - setze bitte heuer keine Fische mehr ein
und lass bitte auch alles an Chemikalien und Technik weg.



> Leider musste ich feststellen, dass __ Reiher sich ganz genau so
> über klares Wasser im Gartenteich freuen wie wir. Diese Ehrfahrung kostete mich sechs Goldfische!!


Ob diese nicht irgendwo am Teichgrund liegen - oder andersweitig entsorgt wurden 

diesmal nur Grüße  von einem etwas angefressenen 
Markus


----------



## Lichtbringer (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Hey Markus, 
das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.
Vor März diesen Jahres habe ich noch nichteinmal daran gedacht mir Zimmerpflanzen anzuschaffen.
Als ich vor dem Teich saß bevor ich diesen blöden Test gemacht habe, war ich total ergriffen. Als ich rein bin habe ich euch direkt eine Nachricht geschrieben, denn ohne euch und diese Seite wäre ich wohl nicht so schnell zu erfolg gekommen!!!
Seit diesem Abend verbringe ich jede freie Minute im Garten und musste deshalb schon jede Menge Spott über mich ergehen lassen.
Ja, ich habe die Natur entdeckt und ja, der __ Reiher hat meine Fische gefressen!!! 
Ich habe mit einem Freund die Form des Teiches verändert (die Ecken abgerundet und den Rand abgeflacht um ihn grösser aussehen zu lassen!) Die hässlichen Platten wurden durch Steine und Kies ersetzt (den ich am Rhein gesammelt habe) 
Keine Ahnung warum du mich lügen strafst aber ein Lügner bin ich nicht!!!
Frank


----------



## Lichtbringer (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Hallo , 
ich hab nochmal drei Bilder hochgeladen.
Die ganze Sache lässt mir keine Ruhe. Wollte nur mal die Pflanzen meiner üppigen Neuanlage zeigen!
Ferner sieht man hier, dass ich sogar die Teichfolie benutze die vorher schon drin war. 
Ich möchte wirklich gerne wissen was genau Dich so anfrisst, Marcus.
Ohh, eine Sache noch, die Seerosen waren eine Überraschung für mich an der ich mich erfreuen konnte als der Teich klarer wurde. Die müssen in dem Teich überwintert haben, ich habe die nicht reingesetzt!!
Gruss Frank


----------



## Doc (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Versteh ich auch nicht so ganz, warum er das jetzt so interpretiert ... btw ... ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch nix mit Teich etc. zutun ... der Spaß an der Sache kam auf einmal ... vorher gab es den Teich eben (Dadurch auch Armdicke Seerosenwurzeln) ... und jetzt will man sich halt intensiver mit der Geschichte beschäftigen ... ich mach mal nen Foto von der Pumpe, die 15 Jahre lang für glasklares Wasser gesorgt hat ... andere benutzen solche Größen für Aquarien ... naja ... ich denke, er wird Dir noch schreiben, warum er so reagiert


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Frank, 
ich hab mir nochmals alles in Ruhe durchgelesen,
und habe auf alle Fälle überreagiert.
Aber man hat dies alles halt immer nur so stückweise erfahren, bzw. durch 
nachfragen. Mir war das ganze halt irgendwie suspekt . Also möchte ich mich hiermit entschuldigen.:beten
Fische hast du ja nun keine mehr drinnen. 
Das würde ich auch minimum 6 Wochen so belassen. Falls überhaupt Fische würde ich
zu kleinwüchsigen Fischen raten (__ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge)
Bepflanze in aller Ruhe, wie bereits oben beschrieben frag Dich mal in der Nachbarschaft 
um oder bei Bekannten - ob die Teichpflanzen abtreten können.
Am wichtigsten wären zuerstmal UW - Pflanzen.
Die besten wären da __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt, __ Hornkraut und evt. noch __ Wasserschraube.
Das sind gute Nährstoffzehrer und excellente Sauerstoffspender.
Für die Randbepflanzung würde ich auf alle Fälle mal nach gelber __ Iris schauen.
Im Flachwasserbereich setze ich gerne __ Bachbunge ein.
Dann würde ich einfach mal in Ruhe abwarten und dem Teich Zeit geben, bis die
Algenblüte vorbei ist. Und mach dich nicht verrückt mit Streifentestern und Wasser-
werten.
Ich hab leider selber nach meinem Umbau zu wenig UW Pflanzen drinnen und warte
schon sehnsüchtig auf meine Lieferung, sonst hätte ich Dir ehrlich welche abgetreten.
Aber schau doch hier im Flohmarkt, dort werden auch öfters Pflanzen angeboten.
LG Markus
und nochmals sorry


----------



## Lichtbringer (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Guten Morgen
Ich nehme Deine Entschuldigung dankend an und kann Dir sagen -Ich bin echt froh!-
Vielleicht hätte ich nicht versuchen sollen manche Dinge "witzig" rüber zu bringen. Die Fische sind beim Nachbar im Moment gut aufgehoben. Habe zwar gehofft Sie schon in drei Wochen wieder einzusetzten aber auch hier werde ich natürlich Deinen Rat befolgen.
So, jetzt muss ich schnell mal beim Flohmarkt vorbeischauen und -__ Bachbunge- googeln!!
Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Tag
dankbare Grüsse
Frank


----------



## wp-3d (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*



Lichtbringer schrieb:


> Habe zwar gehofft Sie schon in drei Wochen wieder einzusetzten aber auch hier werde ich natürlich Deinen Rat befolgen.





Hi Frank,

schau einmal hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nitritpeak



.


----------



## Lichtbringer (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Opas Teich - und Probleme mit dem Wasser*

Hey Werner,
ich bin immer wieder begeistert wie hilfsbereit die User dieser Seite sind. Bin im Archiv schon über Stephans Beitrag zum Thema Nitritpeak gestolpert. (unter uns,  habe fast alle Beiträge, zum Thema Basiswissen, von ihm gelesen) Christine´s Link zum Thema Wasserchemie habe ich auch gelesen. Ich gebe zu, in meinen Augen ist das ein sehr SCHWERES Thema und oft übermannt mich die Ungedult.
Da sind klare Ansagen wie "Fische rein in sechs Wochen" sehr viel besser umzusetzten!
Jetzt ist es ja so..! Der Teich ist zwar zu meiner Lieblingsbaustelle geworden, doch er ist nur eine von vielen!!
Ich schreibe schon wieder ´nen Roman... 
Danke Werner und ich freu mich in den nächsten Tagen Bilder von meiner Heute halb fertiggestellten Randzone zu zeigen.
Habe aber noch immer keinen Schimmer wie ich das mit der Sumpfzone regeln soll!?! Was kann man denn als Docht nehmen, was man so parat hat? 
Gruss Frank


----------

